# sourcing info on period install late 80's



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,
Ive got myself a mint condition Honda Civic -87 that Id like to beef up with some period correct SQ-install. Since it from Japan, Id like most of the stuff to be "made in Japan" 

Obviously, Nakamichi comes to mind but not sure what gear were used in the late 80's/early 90'. Its hard to comeby but Ive seen some gear on ebay, like the PA300II and newer PA301/302/304. Not sure tho when they stopped the manufacturing in Japan.

Thanks for all info, I know there are some of you "old-skool" pro's on this forum.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is a link to one of the nicest CRX's from the day...

Richie Inferra - 1988 Honda CRX - 1989 CA&E


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

Interesting article, looks very nice.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

when i think of late 80's installs...i think of MB Quart speakers, PPI amps, JL audio subs, and AudioControl processors.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just a bit newer than your car but an Eclipse ECD series head unit would flow very well with that dash not to mention that have great SQ. 

Amp wise maybe an older Nakamichi or an Alpine.

As far as speakers go I myself would buy newer speakers. Especially if they won't be seen anyways (using factory locations). I feel you would benefit from the newer speaker technology as well as not have to deal with the degradation that even NOS/NIB old school speakers have faced while be stored over the years. I use Hybrid Audio Technologies speakers in all my old school installs.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

for decks you can also go old school Alpine as they were made in Japan.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I like Alpine for the head unit, especially but are you trying to do a "popular items from the 80's" kind of thing, or maybe an old school set-up using the stuff that didn't define the era?


There's a lot from that period, stuff like Autotek, that were regionally successful, Alphasonik was still kicking, even Technics! and the Panasonic stuff...

but I remember Rockford, Hafler, Orion, Linear Power and Zapco for sure, Clarion Pro Audio was popular, Sony had a good run with their XM-series, ah well.....

I think I'd do something off the wall, something recognizable, like the old JBL T-line, or BABB's dual cone, metal waterproof speakers with no spider, or a full West German made complement of felt cones, whatever brand. Like Visonik, or Canton, or something like that.


or A/D/S/, I imagine you could do a whole system around that company without deck of course...


----------



## creakyjoints (Jul 1, 2013)

Hylsan. I am doing the same in a 87 Conquest. Found a Eclipse head unit and some Eclipse separates and 12 inch sub. Really am considering using to new Soundstream Reference 5 channel and maybe polish it up and re screen it. Pullout deck FTW!  Just hope it will come out past the shifter. :worried:


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for all input!

Well as I mentioned in the OP, Id like it to come close to what was used in late 80s and early 90's. The only other criteria Ive got is that its labeled "Made in Japan" 

Alpine would work, got a offer on a Eclipse 4311 cassette deck and ESD-430 changer.
Anyone know the sound quality on this set? JuiceMan, was it this one you refered to?
Never listen to Eclipse-deck so...compared to a Alpine?
Know Eclipse are supposed to be really good stuff SQ.

Yeah, speakers are probably going to be something newer. Whats manufactured in Japan theese days?


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hylsan said:


> Thanks for all input!
> 
> Well as I mentioned in the OP, Id like it to come close to what was used in late 80s and early 90's. The only other criteria Ive got is that its labeled "Made in Japan"
> 
> Alpine would work, got a offer on a Eclipse 4311 cassette deck and ESD-430 changer.


That setup would work well. If you don't really desire to play any cassettes I would still go ahead and buy that package and use the 4311 until you can find maybe an Eclipse ECD-415. They pop up on eBay about once every three or four months and seem to bring around $120 in awesome shape. That will link up with the ESD-430 (which is actually pretty tough to find!) and provide great SQ.

When working with the older Eclipse stuff I recommend always making sure it comes with all the wiring needed for install. United Radio (Google them) carries some of the older Eclipse wiring and accessories however the supply
Is quickly drying up, especially on things like CD changer cables. 

On a sidenote; I have something you may be interested in that would be absolutely period correct for your install also rare as heck and brand new in box! I'll shoot you a PM about it.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alpine 7909J with a fm adaptor

Alpine old school class A 3558 amp 

Cd changer 5959

Eq 3339

Can't get more period correct sq than that. Btw I hope your pockets are deep.


btw if you want any of the gear and shipped from Japan email me [email protected] com (remove space)


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

sadly the shipping and taxes kills all deals not from within Europe 

Found a mint 5959 cd-changer in germany, on its way to me.
Dont want a cd-unit so the 7909 isnt gonna work, what other units is good and period?

Ive read that the 7618 is as good. The 7659r is also spoken well of, but might be too new?
Others includes 7620e, 7294r, 7288..

All input is welcome since I cant listen to them myself


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

If you already have that changer I would go with the 7618. That's a top quality piece as far as cassette playback goes. The only other I would consider would be a 7390.


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

Another question, this time about the amps.
Besides the 3558, what else is there?
Searching ebay gives me loads of diffrent 35XX, but are all good and period?
ex. 3522/23, 3541, 3550, 3554
I noticed that one of these were made in Korea, are they all?

I will need 6 channels front and one/two for sub.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Are you going to run a tape deck?


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

Right now, the plan is tape-HU to a nakamichi EC-302 crossover and then to the amps.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Don't Forget Clarion/Audia, they were made in Japan. I know of a store that has dozens of late 80's, early 90's clarion speakers NIB if you wanted to take a stab at them.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

You mentioned running an Alpine 5959 changer. BUT you're planning to run a Nak deck?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

RF modulator???


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> RF modulator???


My bad... I figured that if he was going with a 5959 he would be somewhat concerned about sound quality. My experience with RF modulator linked stuff hasn't been the best. Just seems like it would be a very weak link in such a quality system. But to each his own! Good look with the build good sir.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a 5953 controller for that 5959 changer that I might be willing to part with along with the Nak PA-300ii amp. The 5953 is the cleanest way to run a 5959, you can pull the output directly from the changer and use a master volume knob and just use the 5953 to control changer functions. I even have the 5953 DIN mounting kit as well as the RCA adapter to get the RCAs directly from the changer. I may be able to fit the amp and the changer controller all in a single flat rate box for $80.


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

JuiceMan88 said:


> You mentioned running an Alpine 5959 changer. BUT you're planning to run a Nak deck?


noo...not a nak deck, just the ec-302 crossover. 
Planning on a alpine deck ofcourse


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> RF modulator???


not sure why I would need a RF-mod?

my last question where about alpine amps


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hylsan said:


> noo...not a nak deck, just the ec-302 crossover.
> Planning on a alpine deck ofcourse


Oh I see! That should sound great then and no need for the RF modulator hopefully. Find you a 7618 and you'll be ready to go! Or the controller that Navychief has would work great as well.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Heres my install.
gotta get pics of the DRZ9255 headunit and door speakers still.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3011400/1990-honda-crx/page-6/


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Robb, nice reading!


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

none with info on what Amplifiers that is made in japan (and good sounding)?

Ive sourced down that the 3541 were made in japan, but the 3522 were made in USA. No info on 3523/3554/3555 tho..


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

â˜…è²´é‡�ç¾Žå“�â˜…ã€€ALPINE ã€€ã‚¸ãƒ¥ãƒ�ã€€JUBAã€€3558 - ãƒ¤ãƒ•ã‚ªã‚¯! 3558

http://www.google.ca/search?q=alpin...6BomgqgG-lIDoAg&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1688&bih=832 3545

http://www.google.ca/search?q=alpin...=6250d5f8adc3faee&q=alpine+3546&sa=1&tbm=isch Alpine 3546


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

The 3558 is a incredibly wonderful amp...but rare as heck. 

Yeah, Ive tried to search images on their belly to see if the are from Japan but no luck.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

those alpine class a are made in japan and would be period correct.

probably out of your budget range tho 


however not really that rare


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

right now Im thinking of one or two 3539 mono amps for sub, a 3554 for front high and mids and a 3541 for front lows. They are availible and within budget...


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

oic... 

sq on a budget. typical of the jdm bandwagoneers. 

typical run of the mill amps. nothing special


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

just till I find the right stuff, I rather listen to music on the way than waiting for the rare stuff to pop.


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,
Is it a good idea do get a 3900 dac to connect to my 7618/5959?
Dont have the 5959s so I dont have the digital output on the 5959...so it might not even be worth it because of that. Read on the net that you could mod the 5959 with a toslink-chip, but if the sound wont be a huge improvment then it might not be worth it. One benefit would be a extra aux-input tho.


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

ok, so Ive got a 5959 cd, 3558 amp, 3339 eq.

Found a 7618r with a 3681 processor, can I use that with the 3339?
Doesnt they do same stuff?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

The 7618 is a good pairing for the 5959 as I believe the 7618 has the Toslink output for digital connection to the 5959. A more period-correct cassette deck would be the 7390, 7294 or 7288. I have a nice condition 7288 I'd be willing to sell.

I also have a 3348 in-dash electronic eq I had plans to use but no longer will. Google it and you will find pics. Very rare (JDM-only).


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The 7618 is a cassette deck and as such h, has no optical output. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hylsan (Jul 24, 2013)

already got a 3339 eq so no thanks on the 3348.

just wanna know how to connect the eq with the processor.

but thanks anyway.

oh, and i have the 5959, not the 5959s (which has optical output)


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

How has no one mentioned Denon yet? The first Japanese company to produce a CD player before Sony had filed a patent on the technology. Denon was huge into car audio in the 80's and 90's and made some damn fine gear then too.


----------

